# Partage de toutes les photos



## ThomasPia (24 Août 2021)

Bonjour,

Je souhaiterais partager toute ma bibliothèque photo avec ma famille. Je précise que j'ai bien un abonnement icloud suffisant pour stocker toutes mes photos. 

Je précise également que :
 - J'ai activé le partage familial
 - Nous vidons régulièrement tous nos iphones familiaux de leurs photos en les transférant dans notre mac familial.
 - Chaque membre de la famille a son propre compte apple.
 - Le mac familial est lié avec mon compte apple. 
 - Toutes les photos familiales se retrouvent donc sur icloud mais seulement accessible via les appareils connectés avec mon compte apple (donc le mac et mon iphone). 

Dans ce que j'ai pu lire, je crois comprendre que pour partager des photos, il faut forcément passer par la création d'albums partagés et je n'ai pas la possibilité de partager toute ma bibliothèque. Me le confirmer vous ? (le problème des albums partagés c'est qu'ils sont limités à 5000 photos)...

Merci de votre aide.


----------



## Anthony (24 Août 2021)

ThomasPia a dit:


> Dans ce que j'ai pu lire, je crois comprendre que pour partager des photos, il faut forcément passer par la création d'albums partagés et je n'ai pas la possibilité de partager toute ma bibliothèque. Me le confirmer vous ? (le problème des albums partagés c'est qu'ils sont limités à 5000 photos)...


Et que la qualité est réduite. Mais c’est effectivement la seule possibilité offerte par Apple pour le moment. Le partage familial est un partage des achats, dont le stockage, pas un partage du contenu. Chacun reste chez soi dans son petit silo.


----------



## ThomasPia (24 Août 2021)

Anthony a dit:


> Et que la qualité est réduite. Mais c’est effectivement la seule possibilité offerte par Apple pour le moment. Le partage familial est un partage des achats, dont le stockage, pas un partage du contenu. Chacun reste chez soi dans son petit silo.


C'est bien ce qu'il me semblait... 
Je vais rester dans mon silo et essayer de trouver une autre application de partage...


----------

